# Prom--with the hair



## midget patrol (Jun 10, 2006)

This is me and my date, taken by my mother.


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 10, 2006)

That is awesome...so how did the prom go?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

Now there is a business that may suffer from digital photography Prom pictures.....


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Now there is a business that may suffer from digital photography Prom pictures.....


Huh?


The prom itself was... subpar. I'm not in to rap, personally. Nor maintream rock for that matter. They played 90% rap, 10% crappy rock. Nothing i wanted to dance to or could dance to (the way i dance.  ). We had dinner at Benihanas, a japanese steakhouse, and the after-party was great. Two members of the group i was in live across the street from each other and are both very good friends of mine. We spent all night going back and forth between the houses. Someone fell asleep and got shaving-creamed.  Went to bed at 5 in the AM and was up at 9 for the crew carwash. 

All in all, it was a good time. By the way, we went as friends.


----------



## JEazy (Jun 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Now there is a business that may suffer from digital photography Prom pictures.....



i could've sworn you've said that before...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

its not me but im sure someone has...

most of the working photographers, which I'm no longer one of are worried about were the instant response of digital will kill them....

Some People ordered prom pics just because they had no idea how the ones they shot at home would look.  I don't work at photography any more, so I'm not concerned except in passing.  Just comment when I see something that looks interesting.

When my daughter went to her prom, my wife wanted to buy the picture from the photographer there, because she couldn't tell how mine were going to look.  My daughter would never ever smile for me.  Now she wont smile for my son in law who runs the joint.  It took a week to get the 20 x 24 of her that hangs on my walls now.  So the instant gratification of the prom shot might well hurt them.


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 10, 2006)

So basically what you're saying is that the instant gratification of digital photography is sort of outweighing the professional quality of, well, professional photography?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't think i said that but, what i did say is some types of photography were sold because you felt like you needed to be sure you got a pic of a once in a life time thing. Since you can see now that you do have the pic and even pretty much what it looks like. Some of the lesser forms of photograhy my take a hit.

I wouldn't want my brother shooting his digital camera as the only one at my daughters wedding.... I wouldn't want a 20 x 30 enlargement of that shot for instance as a wall hanging, but I dont have a 20 x 30 of my daughter's prom picture. I have a 5x7 an it was a waste of money.

Things like your kids softball team picture most likely will still be shot by a pro, but the pic of him in his uniform most likely wont be. If you see the difference there.

But then we are all guessing. Things are changing rapidly. I just capitulated on pictures that are badly out of balance. 600 years of composition rules have been defeated now. LoL arent we proud. They were rules invented for and by painters just hi jacked for photography. If the taste of the people change, the rules should as well. It's just not something an old fart like me is comfortable with.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice!  

I'm colorblind and your hair blends in with the painting in the background.  It's really kind of hard for me to make it out but I like what I see.

Makes me wish I was young again.


----------



## Alison (Jun 10, 2006)

Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hehe... reminds me of my younger days...  

Great picture.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 11, 2006)

Love your hair with her dress:heart:


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 11, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Love your hair with her dress:heart:


That was the idea. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Arch (Jun 11, 2006)

diggin the hair........ bet you turned a few heads huh.... good on ya :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 11, 2006)

Now I know I am way to old to be here.... I swear to god I didn't notice the hair.  My mind saw it as part of the painting behind him... 

It is still a great shot even more so now...


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 11, 2006)

Awsome haircut! Hope the prom went as planned!!!


Jake


----------



## Reverend (Jun 13, 2006)

Enjoy being a punk rock kid while it lasts. Eventually you get old, have to cover up the tattoo's and remove the piercings for work.

I miss those days...


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 13, 2006)

Reverend said:
			
		

> Enjoy being a punk rock kid while it lasts. Eventually you get old, have to cover up the tattoo's and remove the piercings for work.
> 
> I miss those days...


Oh, i sure will. Piercings sure(i've got my ear pierced), but tattoos aren't for me. I'm definetly enjoying it.


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jun 23, 2006)

Hehe, I like the hair and matching dress! I think thats cute! LOL! very cool!


----------



## Fate (Jun 23, 2006)

oo i got my prom soon  i LOVE that hair man, truly spectacular lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 23, 2006)

I cant believe it took me weeks to notice the hair.... I feel so stupid....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 23, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Love your hair with her dress:heart:



That was my first thought as well. Great idea


----------



## Chiller (Jun 23, 2006)

:thumbup: Excellent.:thumbup:


----------



## uniqueisuntrue (Jul 17, 2006)

i was going to say gone are the days of matching your little tux flower to her dress, but it looks like you got that down as well! ;o)

i love the look.


----------



## PNA (Jul 21, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Now I know I am way to old to be here.... I swear to god I didn't notice the hair. My mind saw it as part of the painting behind him...


 
Hair???? I thought you were totally shaved! WOW!


----------

